# Pedigree Puppies in PT?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I plan on getting myself a couple of pups next year (I already have a portuguese pointer lined up) and want to start doing my research now so I know and understand something about PT bloodlines and pedigrees etc.

So can anyone out there tell me if there are any reputable breeders of labradors and/or german shorthaired pointers in (preferably central) PT please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Contact Portugal Kennel Club there's plenty of registered breeders, also dog shows if you want to see a few together, but not cheap our Yorkie set us (me) back 700€ and that was a few years back


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks very much.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should have posted link for you Clube Português de Canicultura


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks.... I'd already tracked them down and have now emailed them. 

I'll be interested to find out about prices here...... that E700 you mention might suggest I'll get a far better buy in the UK and of course, I can read UK pedigrees whereas I suspect I won't understand much of a Portuguese one at all. LOL.

FWIW, I've just been told I could expect to pay UKP500 for a female labrador and EKP600 for a female GSP (puppy) in the UK so I guess prices have gone up there as well....... ah well, looks like more research is needed.


----------



## vanerodrigues953 (Nov 9, 2012)

i got my lb saphira from Quinta das tilias. It´s a very good breeder who use british blood lines. please when you buy your new puppy, choose the breeder very carefulll, you can´t buy a good lab for less then 500 euros. there are many bad breeders that try to trick you, like selling you a pup without LOP (pedigree), etc.. etc. good luck with the pups


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I may well end up going to the UK to get what I want but in the meantime, could you let me have a phone number or email address for the breeder you mention please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

E500 is less than I'd pay in the UK for one but it's more about getting what I want rather than whether I pay a couple of hundred Euros more or less.


----------



## vanerodrigues953 (Nov 9, 2012)

Exactly, the breeder of this kennel is a friend of the family so he presentend me with my puppy, but i know that the other puppys where sold for about 800 euros because they were sons of a champion and grandsons of a world champion (Dingo da quinta das tilias). but is money well paid. you get a wonderfull lab, free of deaseases and with a wonderfull temper 

you can google it by : canil quinta das tilias. and it´s the first result you get. you have photos, informations and the contacts 

if you have anny doubt just ask.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great. I've just found them and they really do look to be good, old fashioned labradors. 

Thanks very much.


----------

